# SHCT x ????? (leopard geckos)



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

i want a new morph of leo. posibley breed next season, wondering what would go nice with a super hypo carrot tail?? any suggestions


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

How about an albino, or a Mack Snow.. they'd look pretty good imo.. 

Well, thats my plans anyways..


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

well it all depends on what sort of outcome you where after, if you got another SHCT, SHTCT then you would produce SHCT + SHTCT if i'm correct lol


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

My understanding is the SCHT's like the tangerines and High Yellows are line bred to produce the colouring sought. 

Personally therefore I would stick to SCHT's or in this case a Tangerine Patternless - just make sure you pick one with good colours and hopefully you should get some very nice offspring. :smile:


----------

